# Ephedrine and cardio training?



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ok well im curious about this.

Say if i was training to get really fit and decided id take ephedrine before every run, i know that it would increase things like heart rate, lung capacity and in general make the run a much better run and allow me to go at a much higher pace throughout.

the thing that im curious about is if im doing this and essentially pushing the body harder than i could without, would this inturn my cardio vascular fitness would increase at a higher rate than if i trained without taking ephedrine at all?

So the point is, say 2 people of the same fitness had 3 months to train for a race and they both ran identical times and were equally fit. One trained taking eph before a run, and the other never took ephedrine.

Who do you think would run the quicker time on the day if they both ran without eph?

thanks

EDIT: i am training to get fit for the army hense my curiosity, but i never take eph before a run


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

The person that took eph.


----------



## Glenquagmire (Aug 9, 2012)

The effect of the eph will wear off if you keep taking it for 3 months.

When i first tried the ECA stack i has a dose in the morning before a mountain bike ride with my mate. After 2 black coffees at his house just before we set off, i blew him away for the whole ride,25 miles, never had so much energy...brilliant!

Was shaking like a $hitting dog for ages..


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Used to take it before a rugby game with a


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow, you are putting a lot of hopes in to eph my friend.

To answer the question though, the person with Eph i would imagine.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I love eph before cardio, feels like I can go much longer. But the effects diminish, making cardio without much more of a chore.

Not sure of the detection rates, but wouldn't eph show up in drug screening for the army?


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Just be careful with the come down on ephedrine . Can make some people extremely tired , shakey, aggressive , moody etc

Also makes you sweat like your leaking body water !!!


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

I've been using Albuterol recently, I prefer it to Eph, seems to be much less in the way of sides. Be careful on the stims though mate, the Army will do blood tests on you before you can start training so make sure it's through your system.

If it's anything like the Marines you can't apply if you have ever been prescribed any steroids or used an asthma inhaler (albuterol)


----------



## BigBob666 (Sep 27, 2012)

I took an ECA stack for a couple of months about a year ago before weight training. I found it made my workouts diminish. I was sweating buckets, high heart rate and generally felt as if i couldn't get enough oxygen into my system. To be honest everyone is different, some people find it works great others find it has negative or little effect whatsoever.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I dont plan on taking eph while training to get fit haha 

i always take mine after my run so i have energy for gym  its just summit im curious about


----------

